# If you had $100 to spend on makeup at...



## 325i (Aug 16, 2005)

Sephora or MAC, which would you choose? I know that $100 won't go far with some of us, especially with some of the high end brands at Sephora, but I'm probably going to do that for my birthday. If you had $100, where would you spend it and what all would you get?


----------



## Buttercup (Aug 17, 2005)

I'd get:
MAC Viva Glam V lipglass
MAC Greensmoke eyeshadow
MAC Lingering eyebrow crayon
NARS Baby Doll lip lacquer 
Chanel Be-Bop Irelle blush


----------



## missunderstood (Aug 17, 2005)

I would get a couple good brushes and a skinfinish. But if you're talking about starting essentials maybe something like shroom e/s and a nice lipglass/lipstick that suits you.


----------



## Chelsea (Aug 17, 2005)

mac. id wait for naturally eccentric


----------



## Sanne (Aug 17, 2005)

I would go for mac and buy the brushes I never wanted to buy from my own money because they are so damn expensive!!!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 17, 2005)

LE stuff from MAC of course!


----------



## MACattack (Aug 17, 2005)

I'd go for the MAC brushes as well!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Aug 17, 2005)

Wait for Naturally Eccentric.


----------



## Jillith (Aug 17, 2005)

I'd save it for the new veluxe pearls in September. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Happy Birthday, BronzeBabe!


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 17, 2005)

Definately MAC. Id get backups of my favs or brushes or stuff from new collections.


----------



## singinmys0ng (Aug 17, 2005)

i would do the exact same..get refils of things i've run out of and get me some nice brushes!


----------



## Lisheous (Aug 18, 2005)

I would spend it on MAC of course!


----------



## mspixieears (Aug 19, 2005)

Looks like I'm in the minority - I'd say Sephora (but I plan to get NE stuff aside from that, and would, even if I got 100 bucks to spend - aren't I a glut). My other weakness aside from my new-found MAC love is bath and body products. Plus I've been craving a Nars blush (Outlaw) and they cost a fortune in good ol' 'down under'.

Have a good birthday, have a good haul!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Aug 19, 2005)

Sheesh.. I think I will be doing that alone with the  Naturally Eccentric line..  ( but I would get some of there brushes! )


----------



## Sasha_2084 (Aug 20, 2005)

MAC @ Nordstrom's...

I would get two eye palette's for $36.00 each which would be about $72.00. And then I would get two or three lipglasses...


----------



## banana (Aug 20, 2005)

Probably Sephora because it is less accessible to me.  But MAC if I could get stuff from the pro store.  Then I would get a couple of pigments, empty containers, maybe a lipstick or two if I have money left.


----------



## devilgirl17 (Aug 20, 2005)

MAC eyeshadow, since I only have two and maybe a full sized pigment.  Then depot them and get the B2M lippies.


----------



## laa_cat (Aug 21, 2005)

Am I the only one who pick sephora? I am not that crazy about MAC anymore... tho it's still one of my favourite brands!


----------



## Glitziegal (Aug 21, 2005)

I am assuming $100 is about £50 so I would get

Gold deposit skin finish
Shimpagne Skinfinish
Naked Lunch e/s
Lip gelee in Dewy Tube
and  Frankly scarlet blush

wow that was fun!


----------



## ava (Aug 21, 2005)

E/s and l/g from mac


----------



## joytheobscure (Aug 21, 2005)

I would get $100 worth of lipstick because I never buy lipstick  - there are too many eye shadows I don't have.


----------



## user3 (Nov 23, 2005)

Sephora. Not really sure what I would get but I know I'd rather go with Sephora. I have almost everything I want from MAC...At least for now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Let me think....
I'd get Nars Lovejoy since I have wanted that forever and a day.
   Becca Creme Blush/Bronzer brush
   Bare Escentuals Foiling Glimmers or  Philosophy The Ice Cream Man Suitcase


----------



## deathcabber (Nov 23, 2005)

Oh, how fun to think about this!

MAC: 
any skinfinish
swimming e/s
jewelbright and luxuriate lipglass
cute blush
maybe something holiday?


----------



## kimmy (Nov 27, 2005)

i'd go to mac, because my mac collection is TINY.

i'd get me some full coverage foundation and then some eyeshadows and maybe a lustreglass or two :] ohhh that'd be heaven hahaha.


----------



## Isis (Nov 27, 2005)

Oh $100 worth of NARS would be Fabulous! I'd buy:
Calypso eyeshadow duo
Strada eyeshadow single
Gothika lipgloss
Angelika blush


----------



## Christina Victoria (Nov 27, 2005)

Hm, I'd probably go to MAC and get a few new eyeshadow brushes, a new concealer and foundation.  I've also been wanting to get 'Cute' blush.


----------



## koretta (Dec 18, 2005)

*mac forever*

... mac of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ... i love lipglass and lustre lipstick


----------



## iluvtinkerbell23 (Dec 18, 2005)

mac. i'd get stuff from lingerie!!!


----------

